# sleep in



## Anatoli

Hi,

What are the equivalents of "to sleep in" in Japanese?

1. by mistake (forgetting about the alarm-clock) - oversleep
2. on purpose (sleep late), have a good sleep on a Saturday

Can you express it only literally, e.g. 遅くまで寝る or are there any idioms?


----------



## Ghabi

How about 寝坊する?


----------



## Wishfull

Anatoli said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the equivalents of "to sleep in" in Japanese?
> 
> 1. by mistake (forgetting about the alarm-clock) - oversleep →寝過ごす(ねすごす）
> 2. on purpose (sleep late), have a good sleep on a Saturday
> 
> Can you express it only literally, e.g. 遅くまで寝る or are there any idioms?



寝過ごす（ねすごす）　has No.1's meaning.
_しまった！うっかり寝過ごしてしまった。
しまった！　めざまし時計を止めて寝過ごしてしまった。_

寝坊する(ねぼうする）　or 朝寝坊する（あさねぼうする）　have both No.1 and No.2 meaning.

遅くまで寝ている・寝ていた（おそくまでねていた）　has usually No.2's meaning.
_土曜日は遅くまで寝ていたので元気だった。_


----------



## Taro Ultra

Hello,

In casual conversation, you cay say just '寝まくる Nemakuru', like:

土曜は仕事がなかったから、ひさしぶりに寝まくった。
Last saturday, I had no work to do, so I slept in to my heart's content. (Ｉｓ this English OK?)

明日の試験が終わったら、寝まくってやる。
When the examination finish tomorrow, I want to sleep in. 

I think this expression is only in the second meaning case.


----------



## Ghabi

Suggested translation:



Taro Ultra said:


> 土曜は仕事がなかったから、ひさしぶりに寝まくった。
> I slept to my heart's content for once last Saturday, as I got no work to do.


----------



## Taro Ultra

Thank you so much for correction, Ghabi-san, 
Arigatougozaimasu.


----------



## lrosa

Ghabi said:


> I slept to my heart's content for once last Saturday, as I got no work to do.



"I got no work to do" doesn't really work. I think Taro Ultra's English translation was fine!

Alternatively: Last Saturday, since I had no work to do, I slept in for the first time in ages.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
Another colloquial expression to mean "sleep long on purpose" would be "nedamesuru."

ねだめする（寝貯めする）＝stock up sleep

_久しぶりの休みだったので、寝貯めした。_


----------



## Ghabi

Taro Ultra said:


> Thank you so much for correction, Ghabi-san,
> Arigatougozaimasu.


Oh no, I didn't mean to correct anything, just for my own practice. You guys are my teachers.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks you all! 



Ghabi said:


> How about 寝坊する?


Thank you, Ghabi. You know Japanese too! Wow. Silly me, I don't know why I forgot this word.


----------

